# Biblical Research Paper



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I need a topic for a biblical research paper. I need something possibly controversial (it doesn't have to be) that I have to defend or argue against. Please post up some ideas for me.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Google Nephilim and get to writing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

T_rout said:


> Google Nephilim and get to writing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. I did google it and I will keep it in mind.
Thanks for the idea.

Any other topic ideas?


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

were the crusades of God, or man?
Seems to be a timely and questionable debate, that I would like to see between scholars


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

FishinCowboy said:


> were the crusades of God, or man?
> Seems to be a timely and questionable debate, that I would like to see between scholars


That's another good topic. God's will or free will of man in regards to the Crusades.
Thanks


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

When will the Jews lift their vail.
Why don't they continue with the New Testament.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> When will the Jews lift their vail.
> Why don't they continue with the New Testament.


When their veil gets lifted only God knows.
Why did God veil their eyes is a great question. Why wouldn't He want them to see that Jesus is the Son of God?
Great questions but I have to cite scholarly articles with evidence. I think I will only get opinions. Thanks for the idea BK.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That is a hard topic. The only thing I can think of is the book of Job.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Just an update, the professor has just told me my paper has to deal with one of the major C. S. Lewis classics.
So let's start over.
Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Have you read C.S. Lewis? He seems to be strongly anti-Semitical in some of his stuff. There may be an angle you can look at.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

glenbo said:


> Have you read C.S. Lewis? He seems to be strongly anti-Semitical in some of his stuff. There may be an angle you can look at.


Yes, I have read some but I have to read 7 of his works. I look for the angle you mentioned.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Yes, I have read some but I have to read 7 of his works. I look for the angle you mentioned.


 I was way off on that post. I've been switching back and forth between Lewis and Chesterton on a few books on my Kindle, got them confused. Chesterton was outright anti-Semitic often, Lewis was not that I remember. Sorry for confusing the two.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

You're reading some great books!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Is the office of the "Pastor" biblical? Is today's pastor really what Jesus wanted for his followers? Jesus was the true shepherd and he only had 12 guys that he knew very well and discipled them. Some of today's pastors have tens of thousands of people following them but are they truly shepherding the flock? Do they know the people that they supposedly shepherd? Did Jesus want his people to pay somebody a salary to preach the word which should be freely given?


----------

